# "Suffrajitsu: Mrs. Pankhurst's Amazons"



## Devon (Feb 6, 2015)

This is fun: a graphic novel about a secret society of Bartitsu-trained suffragette bodyguards!

From www.suffrajitsu.com:





_*The year is 1914 ...* and with Europe on the brink of war, the leaders of the radical women’s rights movement are fugitives from the law. Their last line of defence is the elite secret society of “Amazons”; women trained in the martial art of Bartitsu and sworn to protect their leaders from arrest and assault. _

_The stakes dramatically rise when the Amazons are thrust into a deadly game of cat and mouse against an aristocratic, Utopian cult …_


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 6, 2015)

Devon said:


> This is fun: a graphic novel about a secret society of Bartitsu-trained suffragette bodyguards!
> 
> From www.suffrajitsu.com:
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for posting  I will have a look tomorrow on the company network.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2015)

The truth is even better......


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> The truth is even better......



Hey, just curious here. Nothing more than that


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2015)

The real Suffragettes who learnt martial arts were awesome, the story is based on facts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 6, 2015)

I might have to have a look at that book.  It dose sound interesting.


----------

